# Happy Birthday, RoxyBlue!



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday to my favorite person and haunting partner RoxyBlue! :kissvil:


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

You also received a visit from the birthday monkey...........


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Happy Happy Birthday Roxy!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Hope you have a wonderful birthday!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Happy birthday roxy !!!!!!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Happy birthday Roxy!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy birthday Roxy!


----------



## creeperguardian (Nov 6, 2012)

Happy birthday Roxy


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Happy Birthday Bonnie! I hope your day is extra special and that Spooky treats you like a queen.  (I'm sure he's going to be extra nice to you)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thank you all, my dears! 60 is such a nice round number and I'm looking forward to being able to get senior discounts wherever I go


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Happy birthday Roxy. Doing anything naughty today?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^I might go into some liquor stores and see if they card me:googly:


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday dear Roxy! On this auspices occasion of the nine month post anniversary of your parents getting busy, I would like to take this occasion to tell you how much you are on my personal favorite mammal list. Truly, if I am a princess, you are the queen. Happy Birthday your Majesty.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday Roxy - sorry I'm a little late.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

scareme said:


> Happy Birthday dear Roxy! On this auspices occasion of the nine month post anniversary of your parents getting busy, I would like to take this occasion to tell you how much you are on my personal favorite mammal list. Truly, if I am a princess, you are the queen. Happy Birthday your Majesty.


Oh scareme, you are a riot!

Roxy, I am so sorry for missing this post yesterday! Happy Belated Birthday, oh Queen of haunting!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks again, my peeps! I don't mind late birthday wishes - it prolongs the celebration


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Then continue to party! Happy Birfday, RoxyB!


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Wishing you a very Happy Birthday!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Happy Belated (seriously) Birthday, Roxy Blue!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy belated birthday wishes to you!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey Roxy....Hope you have a GREAT BIG HAPPY BIRTHDAY....!!!


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)




----------

